# Metal Experts



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

ive done a few metal panel roof now and having problems with the getting the bends on the rake and ridge, not being able to get that sharp clean bend. always ends up with a roll to it. how do you get a really sharp bend.


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

"Grandfather "Hand break ..or electric hydraulic break machine


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I use these, they have a 2 and 1/8in. throat. Put a little masking tape on the jaws to protect the paint on your panels/trim pieces.

http://www.abccatalog.com/view_product.asp?idproduct=4982185028


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I use ones that are made by vice grip.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

i have a couple pairs of those. still dont give a sharp bend, end up with a rounded edge, at least for me.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

With the vice grip ones we don't have a problem making nice looking bends even in thicker material, 20 ga and 050 aluminum. What I do is work the bend down, go back and forth over the area needing to be bent and slowly increase the amount you bend it. Trying to bend it all at once may be the reason for the rounded bends.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Your all fools...

A true metal man uses shear will and mind power! Also known as the Jedi mind trick.

If that doesn't work than all of the above mentioned methods will work just fine.

I would also recommend bending the 1" 45° leg that jogs onto the roof as well as the vertical leg on gable side. Maybe you already do. Seeing little holes that bees can congregate in drive me bananas.


----------



## Poodle Head Mikey (Jun 13, 2010)

*rolled-look bends are brake adjustment*

If the bends are ending up 'rolled' over instead of a squared-edge bend - the metal is pulling though the brake clamp-down. You will want to check the jaw alignment and make sure it's their even - without high spots. And adjust the clamping force pressure.

For small handwork bends use a compound leverage rather than a single-pivot-point hand brake and you hands will thank you. <g>

I see in those pics that you are doing sheet-panel roofing. Century Drain or whatever. I only do standing-seam but seeing your pics make me ask: How are the drip-edge ends sealed? What seals the underside of the ridges down to the drip-edge flashing?

PHM
--------





hotrodo351 said:


> ive done a few metal panel roof now and having problems with the getting the bends on the rake and ridge, not being able to get that sharp clean bend. always ends up with a roll to it. how do you get a really sharp bend.


----------

